# tune it box or remap



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

I have read loads of replys concerning this subject but what is the best way I had a vanagenchip on my motorhome now got a cx250 130 and there seems to be some rubbish on the net ,who does the best job ,and makes a good box .Tunit seem like a good company but are they what would you fit ?


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*price of fuel*

I thought this might be the right time to ask for help ?


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

I can't speak to a remap, but I do have a Tunit box intalled on my 2003 Ducato 2.3 JTD based van. The additional power/torque is immediately noticable, and I think it is slightly better on fuel consumption - but i've never actually measured MPG...

Personally, I would not go back to original engine performance having now had the Tunit box...


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I also have a Tunit box on my van. I bought it from the former owner who had removed it when selling his van, so I cannot give you a before and after comparisom.

With a 5 ton MAM, my 2.8jtd needs all the help it can get. 8O


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I fitted a second hand chip in my van a couple of years ago and noticed a difference in performance, a couple of weeks ago I had a remap done and its like driving a different van, more power/toque in every gear and a smoother drive, after saying that the new generation of chips may be a lot better than the one I had.

Charlie


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

A re-map is, I think, a better option than a bolt on box. It is custom designed for the engine instead of being generic which a tuning box is...... Having said that, I have used a sophisticated "spider" box in the past which was excellent. It is horses for courses - cheap(ish) tuning box or proper re-map? The choice is yours - both give results that are pleasing. A few points, though:

1) both will void your warranty. The latest engine diagnostics call detect a re-map; earlier ones could not.
2) I'd recommend steering clear of cheaper boxes which only raise the fuel rail pressure to fool the system
3) any fuel economy benefits are a bonus and nothing more. You might or might not see a difference
4) the instant consumption / average consumption on th trip computer will be wildly optimistic if you use a tuning box. A good way of getting approximate accuracy (!) in this case is to use US gallons as units.
5) engines are designed for the lowest common denominator of various fuel qualities available, driving conditions, expected manner of driving etc etc. This is successfully used by the remappers to release the available power that the drivetrain is capable of handling.

The above is based on what I have learnt from using both on various vehicles in the past. Hope it helps!


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

hi i have a remap and think it's spot on and it's 2.3 130 bhp and it's a big van still only dose about 23 to 25 mpg at 70 mph 



but better mpg at 70 than 55


----------

